# Need help 98 s14 factory alarm



## ClutchNA (Mar 26, 2008)

Ok so does anyone know how to disable the factory alarm? Ive tried all the tricks ive seen on the internet. Closing all doors, lock and unlock, etc......
I can get it to turn off sometimes by closing all the doors and locking it. but once I open a door I get flashing lights no horn cause I took it out *was annoying lol* I don't know if the key I have was the original or not. looks like it but you never know

Anybody have any ideas?


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

open the trunk using the key. works for me every time.


----------



## ClutchNA (Mar 26, 2008)

Tried that Doesnt work


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

idk then, i guess you're fucked. i would try unhooking the battery and letting it sit over night. keep the doors unlocked though before you unhook it.


----------



## HEATHE (Apr 15, 2006)

buy a keyless remote on ebay and program it


----------



## ClutchNA (Mar 26, 2008)

where would I get the code? for the remote so that it disables the alarm


----------

